# Im gonna try this one next time!



## Nym (Mar 5, 2009)

Haha! 
Maybe if i spange with a spiffy sign like this,
Ill make bank! 
haha!
THis guy is AWESOME!:applaud:


----------



## finn (Mar 5, 2009)

But for spanging the sign should read "need money for new flux-capacitor," or something like that, instead of free robot sex...


----------



## Nym (Mar 5, 2009)

finn said:


> But for spanging the sign should read "need money for new flux-capacitor," or something like that, instead of free robot sex...



True but it would be fun.
i drew a cow on a box and dragged it around on a leash in Santa Cruz telling people i need money for my cash cow.


----------



## finn (Mar 5, 2009)

If you want a really simple robot costume, you could just find a large box (if it's not that tall, then add cardboard legs) and cut eyeholes and a slot for money but DON'T cut out any armholes. Then make a sign saying "need money to buy arms".


----------



## Nym (Mar 5, 2009)

hahaha!
thats a good one.
im going to try that one 
and if i make more then $20 bucks
im buying a bum jug in your honor for the idea


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 5, 2009)

I posted a video way back when on a similar deal. I think, though, the sign should read, "Will work for Robot Sex." See, then @ least there's an equitable exchange!:hysterical:


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 5, 2009)

when i was like 12 me and the neighborhood welfare kids would dress up in box robot costumes and smoke weed and then go walk around.... i think everyone knew we were high...


----------



## Ravie (Mar 5, 2009)

haha fuck. thats my new backround.


----------



## stove (Mar 6, 2009)

I wonder how hitching like that would be..damn uncomfortable prolly.


----------



## Nym (Mar 7, 2009)

stove said:


> I wonder how hitching like that would be..damn uncomfortable prolly.


haha it would
i could hear myself now.
"excuse but i have card board bunch up.."
:hysterical:


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Mar 7, 2009)

What will they come up with next?


----------



## Nym (Mar 7, 2009)

Im gonna go for painting my self completely blue 
and dancing in the street......
why?
i dont even know myself.


----------



## DIAMONDRAILS (Mar 7, 2009)

I remember an old song, the video these guys were painted all green, I think. and some part of the song said "If I were blue I would die" can't remember who it was that sung it.Know who I'm talking about? But that's what I thought of when I read your post. That's a good idea.


----------



## stove (Mar 7, 2009)

Nym said:


> Im gonna go for painting my self completely blue
> and dancing in the street......
> why?
> i dont even know myself.



I'm sorry, but as crude as I may be, might I add:

Naked?

Just b/c...I dunno, it woudl seem so much less appropriate.



Damn, shouldn't be stoned at work.:crew:


----------



## finn (Mar 7, 2009)

Have you seen the Blue Man Group? Pretty awesome stuff there.



Nym said:


> Im gonna go for painting my self completely blue
> and dancing in the street......
> why?
> i dont even know myself.


----------



## Nym (Mar 7, 2009)

finn said:


> Have you seen the Blue Man Group? Pretty awesome stuff there.



blue man group?
you mean someone beat me to it?
damn!
i need a new gig.....:flush:


----------



## john1158 (Mar 8, 2009)

i already did that in a way way better homemade robot suit in montreal...
ill try to email my old room mate i think he had pics.....
it was fun as shit....
i went out once on a friday or saturday downtown and it was fun....
lot of drinks where bought for me to lube me up.....
lots of people wanted pics as well....
good times....


----------



## Ravie (Mar 8, 2009)

Nym said:


> blue man group?
> you mean someone beat me to it?
> damn!
> i need a new gig.....:flush:



where have you been the last decade?


----------

